# my substitute christmas present



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

since my brother is to lazy to leave my house,and since he's drained half my family's money and i couldn't get jack crac.k for christmas, AND since he stayed up till 7 am and drank a quart of rum. i decided to get back at him.

at like 9:00 i went up stairs ,and since he had a good hangover, i took a pot and a wooden spoon and went into his room and started rattling the spoon on the inside of the pot really fast and yelled "FIRE" he was about to shoot me with his shotgun but was to dizzy and his head hurt to bad to get up LOL.so he just rolled around and groaned "stop that s*it" gosh it was funny

and to get me even more angry i have no friends and no girlfriend, so im gonna do it every day to make me feel better lol and whats even funnier my mom told me to do it LMAO


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

LMAO, sounds like fun :d
Thats the sort of thing my mum would let me do


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Exactly what is the use of this post?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

um....congrats. and i agree with lydia, it doesnt have a purpose. :|


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

LMAO. i agree it has no use, but maybe him/her (sorry) wanted to share?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

this is what you should have done... merry christmas punk!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the point was to share how funny it was to wake up my brother

BYE EVEREYONE!!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL Leveldrummer.

Umm ok. Bye!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - that makes my head hurt and Im not even hungover.. lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

can you imagine the look on that kids face?? i wish they video taped him on christmas day, put that stuff on the net for all of us to enjoy haha


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wait she sold an Xbox 360 for 100 bucks. DUMBAZZ you can sell them thing on ebay for close to a grand


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont think they did it for the money, im sure they did it just to piss that kid off, and selling it so cheap would definatly help, and dont forget that the buyer had to get a bag of charcoal too. haha


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, MAN!
That is harsh.
Hilarious, too! 
I wonder whatever happened on Christmas morning? Any news reports of crazed kids killing their parents over an xbox box?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

A box could be of any shape including a square so I guess XBOX sounds way better than XSQUARE


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea i havent heard anything else about it, i wish i could find a follow up on it.


----------

